# Excuse Machine in Effect



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Anybody else get a whiff of the excuses already being piled up in case the Mavs win the series over the Spurs?

'If Mavs win it's because San Antonio didn't bring their best.'
'If San Antonio brings their best game Dallas isn't capable of winning.'
'If Dallas wins it's because of injuries.'
'When San Antonio is playing Detroit is the only team that can really beat them.'

I almost replied to some of the garbage, but it was all so laughable that I knew my breath would just be wasted. God forbid anyone might actually think Dallas is good enough in their own right to beat other top teams in the league. People also seem to conveniently forget that Dallas was in 1st place until half our team went out with injuries.

Oh well, it'll never change. I just find it all amusing.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Its like Ive been saying all season long, we dont get any respect and wont until we beat the spurs. And even then itll be that *if* factor. Like if we beat SA, itll be *because of the injuries*. Or if we beat PHX itll be *because of their lack of bigs*. Then if we beat Detroit itll be because *they were having an off playoffs the whole time and didnt take Dallas seriously*. Itll never be because Dallas is a great team that was the 3rd best team in the L this season. Nope, couldnt be that. I mean Dallas cant be that good, they had 3 more losses in the regular season than SA.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

There's always going to be excuses. I'm just glad to see Duncan playing ball so no one can blame his poor little feet. Although, now they have a banged up Parker and Manu, but thats only cause they couldn't close out Sac in 4 games. 

I care less about excuses. They only excuse the mavs will get is that we just aren't good enough.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Take heart, my fellow Mav Fans:

They keep playing like champions and the world will be converted. There have been rumblings of impressiveness as well, especially after that 2nd quarter when Josh hit that three and screamed as he turned back down court. 

It's our roster's makeup (or the past roster's makeup) that we are having to overcome. Reputations and perceptions change much slower than actual change; we are no longer a "soft, white team." 

We can show them otherwise Saturday, and beyond.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Anybody else get a whiff of the excuses already being piled up in case the Mavs win the series over the Spurs?
> 
> 'If Mavs win it's because San Antonio didn't bring their best.'
> 'If San Antonio brings their best game Dallas isn't capable of winning.'
> ...


I think you are forgetting couple big ones:

If Mavs beat the Spurs, they have to thank the Kings for wearing the Spurs out in the first round. (They will completely ignore the fact that, if SAS is REALLY as good as people think, they should have swept SAC.)

If Mavs beat the Spurs, it will be because of the bad ref calls during the game. "When you play with a soft team, ref will call the physical plays that SAS is used to."

Dallas will HAVE to get the ring to get ANY respect.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> I think you are forgetting couple big ones:
> 
> If Mavs beat the Spurs, they have to thank the Kings for wearing the Spurs out in the first round. (They will completely ignore the fact that, if SAS is REALLY as good as people think, they should have swept SAC.)
> 
> ...


*Great Avatar!!!*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you. :biggrin: 

I liked that picture so much that I wanted to make sure more people see it.

I might add a full version of it in my sig as well. LOL

"Gangsta Dirk"


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> They keep playing like champions and the world will be converted. There have been rumblings of impressiveness as well, especially after that 2nd quarter when Josh hit that three and screamed as he turned back down court.


To be honest it doesn't bother me as much as it used to. Mostly I started this thread just to laugh at some of the ridiculous stuff some people have said. It's good comedic relief while we're waiting for game 3.

Speaking of which, why do we have to wait 3 off days between games 2 and 3? Other teams played on Wednesday then Friday, but we have Tuesday then all the way to Saturday? We should be playing tonight.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

To rest the spurs...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Tell me about it. I'm jonesin for a home game in a bad way. We haven't played on our court since the 26th of April. The AAC needs to be rockin for these 2 home games. Now's not the time to be quiet fans.

Anyone going to game 3 or 4?


----------



## spursgospurs (Apr 26, 2006)

All losers make excuses. I remember reading claims in other threads that the Mavs losing game 1 because of reffing? Teams don't lose by reffing. And all the Spurs fans making similar complaints are being babies just the same.

EDIT-- If you think the Spurs showed up to Game 2, you are wrong. That was not the Spurs. Even the Mavs have acknowledged this.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Anybody else get a whiff of the excuses already being piled up in case the Mavs win the series over the Spurs?
> 
> 'If Mavs win it's because San Antonio didn't bring their best.'
> 'If San Antonio brings their best game Dallas isn't capable of winning.'
> ...


very true..Detroit is "beasting." However, SA can't mess with them this year...So maybe this is the Mavs year to "show up and show out" in the Finals.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Anybody else get a whiff of the excuses already being piled up in case the Mavs win the series over the Spurs?
> 
> 'If Mavs win it's because San Antonio didn't bring their best.'
> 'If San Antonio brings their best game Dallas isn't capable of winning.'
> ...



[email protected] of those quotes being from patchwork. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*At last, a lengthy break: Spurs guards Parker and Ginobili need every bit of three days off*

Web Posted: 05/11/2006 12:00 AM CDT
Johnny Ludden
Express-News Staff Writer 

Manu Ginobili and Tony Parker shuffled between the massage table and the whirlpool Wednesday afternoon, each doing well enough to remember what hurts where. 

Spurs coach Gregg Popovich took a break from watching film to check on their health, and then he delivered the same status report for El and Le Contusión with a simple, "They're fine." 

For more than a week — even with Parker's bruises having bruises and Ginobili needing a bandage to cover a gash above his chin — Popovich has declared his two guards "fine." But while the everybody-plays-hurt, no-excuses mantra is noble, there is a difference between feeling "fine" and "good," and as fine as Ginobili and Parker may be, they most certainly aren't good. 

Despite wearing enough protective padding between them to outfit the average NFL lineman, Parker and Ginobili left Tuesday's 113-91 loss to Dallas with far more than their egos battered. With the Western Conference semifinal series tied 1-1 and not resuming until Saturday at American Airlines Center, the Spurs can only hope the extended break gives their starting backcourt time to recover. 

"That," Parker said of the layoff, "is going to be huge." 

Parker played Tuesday with a deep bruise to his right thigh, a right hip strain and a left quadriceps contusion. He also banged his right elbow. 

Ginobili began the game wearing a protective sleeve over his left calf, which soon became the least of his worries. On the first possession of the second half, Mavericks center De- Sagana Diop cracked him hard to the court. Ginobili landed with a thud on his tailbone and hip and needed help to get to the free-throw line. 

Less than four minutes later, Devin Harris caught Ginobili in the face with an elbow. Called for a foul, Ginobili looked up in disbelief with blood dripping from his mouth. The force of the collision made one of Ginobili's teeth puncture a hole below his bottom lip. 

Popovich, who gave the team Wednesday off, said the short turnaround after the first-round series against the Kings might have mentally worn on the Spurs more Tuesday than in the opening game. But he also downplayed the team's injuries. 

"Sure, we have some guys banged up," he said. "But I'm sure they do, too." 

In truth, the Mavericks seem to be regaining their health at the right time. Josh Howard and Harris, who each missed significant time late in the season with injuries, combined to score 47 points Tuesday. The Spurs had no answer for their speed and athleticism, in part, because their two most athletic players — Parker and Ginobili — lacked their usual explosiveness. 

Harris, who started and helped energize Dallas' offense, repeatedly broke down the Spurs' defense off middle pick-and-rolls. Parker, whom Tim Duncan described as "down a half-step," struggled to stay in front of Harris. 

"We were not counting on him that much," Ginobili said. "He was amazing, taking it to the basket, drawing fouls." 

The loss was the Spurs' second-worst at home in the playoffs. Only a 23-point defeat to Philadelphia in Game 5 of the 1979 Eastern Conference semifinals was more decisive. 

The Mavericks used the same defense as the Spurs, even calling some of the same switches, with one difference: They played it better. Of the Spurs' 66 shots, only 21 were uncontested — that's about a third less than they usually average. 

The length and athleticism of Dallas' players, whether it was Howard and Harris or Jerry Stackhouse and Marquis Daniels, frustrated the Spurs. Even when Parker and Ginobili did get into the lane, they lacked the lift to shoot over the Mavericks' centers. 

Parker and Ginobili finished with a combined 28 points on 10-of-25 shooting. 

"Dallas' defense was excellent," Popovich said. "We have to figure out, offensively, how we're going to score against them." 

That probably means relying even more on Duncan, who has 59 points in the two games. In both games, Dallas seemed to let one of its big men take Duncan alone in the first half before doubling him in the final two quarters. On Tuesday, he made 8 of 10 shots and 12 of 14 free throws. 

Duncan went to the bench with 6:21 left in the first half after picking up his third foul on a charge call. 

Popovich called Duncan's exit "monstrous": The Spurs didn't make another shot the rest of the quarter and went into halftime trailing 58-38. 

"This is the most active and most dynamic he's been in a long time," Popovich said. "'Playoff Timmy' is certainly there. Now we need to get more help from more people." 

Unfortunately for the Spurs, Duncan hasn't become only their most productive player. 

He also might be their healthiest.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

So it's game on then. There's been plenty of time off between games 2 and 3 (annoyingly too much for people like me who miss watching games period).

It's a new series from here on...best of 5.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> It's a new series from here on...best of 5.


Is it just me, or does it seem like the Mavs are getting a rolling start in the 1/4 mile?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Ginobili began the game wearing a protective sleeve over his left calf, which soon became the least of his worries. On the first possession of the second half, Mavericks center De- Sagana Diop cracked him hard to the court. Ginobili landed with a thud on his tailbone and hip and needed help to get to the free-throw line.


Sorry, I just re-read this. 

Homer call of the week.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Sorry, I just re-read this.
> 
> Homer call of the week.


You don't like Homer?

DOH!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If Diop slammed Manu to the floor (as they claimed) then I am guilty of wearing Maverick goggles. What I saw (honest officer), was Manu jumping into Diop, but Diop backed out of the way. 

Manu then fell on his ars.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> If Diop slammed Manu to the floor (as they claimed) then I am guilty of wearing Maverick goggles. What I saw (honest officer), was Manu jumping into Diop, but Diop backed out of the way.
> 
> Manu then fell on his ars.


Then are you calling a CHARGE?

That poor kid Diop getting run over by Manu....

:dogpile:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> If Diop slammed Manu to the floor (as they claimed) then I am guilty of wearing Maverick goggles. What I saw (honest officer), was Manu jumping into Diop, but Diop backed out of the way.
> 
> Manu then fell on his ars.


It's never a flop to the home town fans.


----------



## spursgospurs (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow...you guys just don't quit. Been living in the Spurs' shadow a little too long, eh?


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

spursgospurs said:


> Wow...you guys just don't quit. Been living in the Spurs' shadow a little too long, eh?


You guys must be tired of living in that "San Antonio... where in the world is that? I don't even see it on the map!" shadow.

LOL...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

spursgospurs said:


> Wow...you guys just don't quit. Been living in the Spurs' shadow a little too long, eh?


If you'd like to challenge the validity of anything that was said in this thread then point it out. Or did you just come to whine?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> If you'd like to challenge the validity of anything that was said in this thread then point it out. Or did you just come to whine?


Didn't Mark Cuban just talk about how it's cool to be a whiner? LOL...

It's a fine line between whining and baiting....

:cheers:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Didn't Mark Cuban just talk about how it's cool to be a whiner? LOL...


Oh crap, yeah...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Oh crap, yeah...


 :laugh:


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Lets go mavs!!!


----------



## spursgospurs (Apr 26, 2006)

MavsChamp said:


> You guys must be tired of living in that "San Antonio... where in the world is that? I don't even see it on the map!" shadow.
> 
> LOL...


I'm kind of a recluse; I liked that...especially since we were winning championships. So there goes that notion. :biggrin: 

I've also been living in Colorado for the past two years.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Spurs' injury talk? Now that's funny* 

Avery Johnson doesn't appear to have any sympathy for the Spurs being banged up. He implied that too much attention was being paid to San Antonio's injury situation. Johnson noted that the Mavericks were hit as hard as any team this season. 

"Everybody wants to talk about the injuries of other teams," he said. "It makes me laugh, like I'm watching Comedy Central."


----------

